# XFS: Datenverlust nach umount...

## Norganos

Hi alle miteinander!

Folgendes Szenario:

Mein Router/Server (Gentoo 1.4rc4 aufm K6 400) hat ne 20 GB Platte gemounted in /mnt/data. Auf dieser Kiste läuft der mldonkey, für den diese Platte ist, sprich: incoming dir in /mnt/data/mldonkey/incoming.

Um mir fertige Files auf die Workstation zu holen, greif ich mit NFS (v3) drauf zu.

Gestern hab ich dieses Dir einmal auf meine Workstation (Gentoo 1.4rc4) gemounted, und nen Film angeschaut, und gleichzeitig auf meinen anderen Rechner (SuSE 7.3).

Als ich die SuSE 7.3 runtergefahren hab, waren plötzlich alle Dateien im incoming verzeichnis weg! Aber der Unterordner ist noch so wie vorher...

Habt ihr ne Ahnung, oder ne Vermutung wie das passieren hat können?

Zeitlich betrachtet, fällt der Löschvorgang genau auf den umount...

Und nein, ich hab kein rm -f gemacht!

Was mir grade beim schreiben auffällt, ist, dass ich allerdings nicht 100%ig weiß, ob meine SuSE 7.3 auf NFS v3 unterstützt, aber mei, Zugriff hatte ich, also denk ich, das kanns nicht gwesen sein.

Danke für alle Vorschläge...

PS: Oder meint ihr, das könnte damit zusammenhängen, dass ich auf der SuSE auch als root keine Schreibrechte auf /mnt hatte, deshalb hatte ich nämlich das NFS-Dir nicht in nen Unterordner von /mnt sondern direkt nach /mnt gemountet...Oder vielleicht macht SuSE beim runterfahren nen rm auf /mnt? Keine Ahnung, wird Zeit, dass da auch ein Gentoo draufkommt...

----------

## beejay

Es kann sein, das XFS keine Aufforderung bekam, die Partition zu "syncen". In dem Falle spricht das Sicherheitskonzept von XFS, dass die betroffenen Dateien (also die, die gerade zum Schreiben geöffnet waren) gelöscht werden um inkonsistente Daten zu Vermeiden.

Was auch sein könnte (aber eher unwahrscheinlich): unmount von SuSE 7.3 -> sync -> ende. Aber: Immernoch Zugriff auf die Partition -> Log zurückschreiben -> oha, hier stimmt was nicht -> löschen um inkonsistente Daten zu vermeiden.  :Shocked: 

In dem Falle gibts leider keine Möglichkeit XFS dazu zu bringen, die Daten wieder zu retten.  :Sad: 

----------

## Norganos

Hi!

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Es kann sein, das XFS keine Aufforderung bekam, die Partition zu "syncen". In dem Falle spricht das Sicherheitskonzept von XFS, dass die betroffenen Dateien (also die, die gerade zum Schreiben geöffnet waren) gelöscht werden um inkonsistente Daten zu Vermeiden.

 

Ich hatte allerdings keine Daten zum Schreiben geöffnet, nur zum Lesen.

Das einzige: Ich hab von der SuSE aus, versucht, die Dateirechte von den Dateien auf 777 zu stellen, was mir aber von nfs verwehrt wurde (not allowed), dann hab ichs eben per ssh gemacht. Aber geöffnet war nur eine Datei mal kurz, und das nur zum Lesen....

 *Quote:*   

> In dem Falle gibts leider keine Möglichkeit XFS dazu zu bringen, die Daten wieder zu retten. 

 

Gibts denn im anderen Fall eine Möglichkeit?

Danke, Ciao

Stephan

----------

## beejay

Ich denke, der mldonkey lief? In dem Falle waren die Dateien zum Schreiben geöffnet....

----------

## Norganos

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Ich denke, der mldonkey lief? In dem Falle waren die Dateien zum Schreiben geöffnet....

 

Ja, er lief, aber das heißt doch nur, dass die Temp-Daten zum Schreiben geöffnet waren, aber doch nicht die schon fertig runtergeladenen, oder?

----------

## beejay

Hmm das stimmt - ich fürchte ich habe Temp mit Incoming verwechselt.   :Embarassed: 

Jetzt gehen mir die Ideen aus...

----------

## Norganos

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Hmm das stimmt - ich fürchte ich habe Temp mit Incoming verwechselt.  
> 
> Jetzt gehen mir die Ideen aus...

 

Schade...Aber danke trotzdem!

Zum Glück war da nicht so wertvolles drin...nur eine Datei, für die ich nun 4 Monate gewartet hab....grrr....aber naja, das is wahrscheinlich nur zu gerecht...wie gewonnen so zerronnen....

----------

## beejay

Vielleicht solltest Du mal zu http://oss.sgi.com gehen, das XFS-Projekt suchen und evtl. mal da suchen - u.U. würde ich an Deiner Stelle sogar so weit gehen und eine E-Mail bzw. einen Bug-Report dort verfassen.

----------

